

Trying to complete all projects from Martyr2’s Mega Project List - _hoa8
https://github.com/thekarangoel/Projects
Trying to complete all projects from Martyr2’s Mega Project List.&lt;p&gt;Note: If you fork this repo to solve these projects in any language of your choice, please remove all my code, and start from scratch; you&#x27;ll benefit a lot. Do not send pull requests.&lt;p&gt;Some details:&lt;p&gt;I will use Python to solve these. Why? Because I want to learn the language quickly.
I have no interest in making games, so I&#x27;m excluding those from the list below.
I&#x27;m not interested in networking, so I might skip all (or some) of them.
The projects will not be made in the order posted.
I may not be able to complete all of them.
My method of solving them may not be the best.
I will link to each project that I complete. Some will be in this same repo, some bigger ones will have dedicated repos.&lt;p&gt;To get started, fork this repo, delete this README and rename README-scratch.md to README.md.&lt;p&gt;Note: I have&#x27;t read any problem while creating this repo. I&#x27;ll read them as I start solving the problems. Hence, there is no prior filtering of problems. Keeps things spicy. :)
======
wasd
I had never heard of Marty2's list and wish I had when I was learning to
program. Seems like an invaluable resource for anyone learning to code because
coming up with a project idea was a huge stone block (for me at least).

Here is a link to the list:
[http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/78802-martyr2s-mega-...](http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/78802-martyr2s-mega-
project-ideas-list/)

~~~
sikhnerd
Looks like we've killed the site, here is a mirror via the wayback machine:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20120809050719/http://www.dreamin...](http://web.archive.org/web/20120809050719/http://www.dreamincode.net/forums/topic/78802-martyr2s-mega-
project-ideas-list/) (couldn't see the live site, so this may be updated)

~~~
Nzen
The OP github readme also has the list, albiet with completed solutions
highlighted.

------
monjaro
I think you missed the point of the "Find PI to the Nth Digit" exercise. You
aren't generating pi, you're just using a pre-computed value.

~~~
merlincorey
Considering they are learning python, and the prompt says to _generate_ the
value of Pi, this is a great chance to introduce generators[1], the yield
statement, and the itertools[2] module to someone.

Of course, in my version, I'd generate the value of Tau.

[1] [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/102535/what-can-you-
use-p...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/102535/what-can-you-use-python-
generator-functions-for)

[2]
[http://docs.python.org/library/itertools.html](http://docs.python.org/library/itertools.html)

------
ilovecookies
Interesting. [http://projecteuler.net/](http://projecteuler.net/) Also has
lots of problems for new coders. Though, they are more math oriented and
focused on algorithms.

------
adamors
This looks like a great way to get comfortable with a new language. Thank you
for posting this.

------
bjourne
You may also enjoy
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Rosetta_Code).
They have hundreds of smaller problems which you can solve in your favourite
language.

------
brian3456
going to try this out myself, does anyone have a good tutorial for a newbie on
python GUI programming? something i could use for things like the ftp program,
chat app etc...

as far as my background goes sophmore in college self taught python.Know java,
some c from classes but i've never done any GUI work.

~~~
GeneralMaximus
Give PyQt a spin. Or, if you use GNOME/Ubuntu Unity on Linux, try PyGTK.

EDIT: forgot to mention, both PyQt and PyGTK have decent tutorials on their
website. You could also use Tkinter, which comes with Python and runs
everywhere, but IMHO it looks terrible.

